
Moving sofa problem - chatmasta
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_sofa_problem
======
stuaxo
I didn't realise that this was a real thing when I saw it in Douglas Adams
"Dirk Gentlys Holistic Detective Agency" a number of years ago

Quoted here

[http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=1122885&sid=a35...](http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=1122885&sid=a3510905698f35ad44c40f16f6a8ef5b#p1122885)

------
tlb
Better visualizations:
[https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~romik/movingsofa/](https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~romik/movingsofa/)

~~~
acchow
Funnier visualization:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5DHU8SwYJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5DHU8SwYJ0)

------
eridius
I was hoping this would explain how the upper bound was derived, but citation
[1] just listed it with its own citations, and citation [6] is a book that I'm
not going to purchase.

------
throwaway4891a
Interesting. Oddly enough, I used to have this _massive_ custom sofa which was
a real PITA to move... could only fit in storage unit if stood up on a roller
dolly and so on. I bet there'll soon be an app using CV/ML to figure out if a
sofa will fit/which way to move it. ;)

